# 99 jeep chereokee but general gear lube/oil for diffs question



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm gonna change the fluid in my diffs on my 99 cherokee and 02 grand , and 2 wranglers. first question do they still use 75w-90 or is it 80w-90 now? thats what it looks like to me. all the manuals say use 75w-140 if you are towing but how about plowing????? should you switch to 75w-140 for plowing?????and can you just up grade all the diffs to that even if you arent plowing or towing?? because i was thinking to buy it in a larger quantity.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you have a limited slip? If you do use the additive. I use either Valvoline or Mobil 1 full synthetic. I use the 75w-90 Mobil 1 most of the time for plowing and towing and have no issues even at -34 temps like we hit last winter. I also offroad my XJ pretty hard come summer and have a lunch box locker in the front and a selectable ARB locker in the rear. 

After plowing last winter I used my infrared thermometer on my transfer case as I had serious bearing issues in it and my last oil change on it did not look good. I did check my axles and my transfer case and transmission they were all around 120 to 94 degrees after plowing for 4 1/2 hours in heavy wet snow.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

WhitePlowr;1304826 said:


> I'm gonna change the fluid in my diffs on my 99 cherokee and 02 grand , and 2 wranglers. first question do they still use 75w-90 or is it 80w-90 now? thats what it looks like to me. all the manuals say use 75w-140 if you are towing but how about plowing????? should you switch to 75w-140 for plowing?????and can you just up grade all the diffs to that even if you arent plowing or towing?? because i was thinking to buy it in a larger quantity.


When I changed out the manual trans and the diff. I put in class 5, "Red Line" in the recommendations set forth in my vehicle manual.. Don't think there is anything better.:salute:


----------

